# kontiki 640 - worth it ?



## gixermark (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

am after getting my first van - have decided the kontiki ticks all the boxes.. they do seem expensive though - are they worth the 'extra' over others.. ?

have looked at a similar layout from benimar... similar price/milage etc.. but the kontiki is 3 years older..

any other models/buids to look out for ??

Mark.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mark

*Make your decision* based upon the information available to you at the moment.

*Act on it* - i.e. buy the Kon Tiki because it ticks all your boxes.

*Don't look back later* and wish you had bought something else. Any such regrets or thoughts that you made the wrong decision are based on new knowledge or information that was not available to you at the time. Such thoughts are therefore invalid.

So by simple logic, it was the correct decision when you made it - so enjoy the Kon Tiki and welcome to the club. You can always change it after a couple of years and it will still be worth more than the opposition. Many of us do that anyway - we must have more money than sense! 8O 8O

Cheers


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sometimes Zeb you make such good sense!! (only sometimes though :wink: )
Annie


----------



## gixermark (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks dave..

agree with the logic - but prefer to do a bit of ground work at teh start rather than end up with the wrong base to start with...

apart from the potential ferry costs of a bigger van (still to be determined) i can't really see an issue with having a bigger van... have room to store it ok... and am happy enough to drive a bigger vehicle..

Mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gixermark said:


> thanks dave..
> 
> agree with the logic - but prefer to do a bit of ground work at teh start rather than end up with the wrong base to start with...
> 
> ...


Can't argue with that.

Use the Chunnel and there is no cost difference.

Cheers


----------



## gixermark (Jan 8, 2008)

ahh - good to know...

still have to get from the emerald isle over there though :lol:


----------

